# ross rounds



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

I started a thread a month or so ago about ross rounds because I was looking for some as well. I didn't get any replys... Hope you can find some.


----------



## Doug Virginia (Dec 11, 2006)

I was asking because I know of someone who has a large number of ross rounds THEY want sell in one lot. I think they have over a 1000 or so.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------

